# Nonexistent Personality Type: Ni, Si, Ti, Fe?



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

What does it mean if I'm these functions? Is this why I feel like I'm not any of the mbti types bc apparently I don't fit into any unless I compromise? Is it impossible for those functions to coexist?


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

My function stack looks like Te > Ni = Ti > Ne > Fi = Si > Se > Fe. MBTI testing repeatedly says INTJ, but ENTJ and INTP are not far off. 

I'm not a typical INTJ, but not many people are typical of their type. Just because official MBTI types have a set of functions doesn't mean you have to match them exactly, or else it would be way easier to separate people into types. Being an introverted intuitive thinker with good introverted sensing isn't an impossible thing.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

First of all, ^
Second, how did you "come up" with this stack? A test, looked through the functions and "decided", or some other way?


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

dahliahl said:


> What does it mean if I'm these functions? Is this why I feel like I'm not any of the mbti types bc apparently I don't fit into any unless I compromise? Is it impossible for those functions to coexist?


 The functions themselves can coexist in any combination, it's just trying to narrow them down to 16 "acceptable" combinations (versus 40,320 - 16 = 40,304 "unacceptable" combinations) that makes complete nonsense.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

on closer research i think im actually Si (?), Ne, Te, Fi ???

-for Si im traditional and believe if sth's not broken dont mess with it but i have a shit memory like i can memorize for a test but then id forget most of it and even for the test im staring at the paper registering the questions but right after i cant remember a single question and on a similar note i can be with my friend a whole day and maybe even comment on her outfit but when we separate at the end of the day if someone was to ask what she was wearing id have no clue and i always struggle with this in art bc i have the idea of what i want to draw but i can visual it in my head its like blank up there so i need reference pics but they never fit exactly what i want but like idk what it is i want bc i cant imagine it urg -- so i dont really know if im Si?
but Se tends to live in the moment which i dont im always thinking about either the past or the future and they like spontaneity and adventure and are more reckless and thrill seekers and always look for what is new and exciting in the environment around them and while i think deep down id like to be this fun spontaneous doesnt care about the rules type person im not so idk which 1 i am -- the 1 that ish describes me or the 1 im not at all but kinda wanna be??? 


-im pretty sure in Ne A. bc i know im sure as fuck not Ni - no one's ever called me psychic and unless the teacher specifically asks us what the symbolism of something is i wont think deeper than just reading the words and enjoying the book and maybe imagining myself as a character later on in a daydream and B. bc i look for new opportunities and want to understand different ways a situation could unfold before i commit to 1 way and my brain always jumps from 1 idea to another so it may seem random to others but the ideas always connect to me


-also pretty sure im Te bc i feel like facts r facts and i believe in a system of gov or hierarchy in theory when its honest and not corrupt.. i like order and if i need to be i leader like if no one else is stepping up to the plate or i dont think it will end well i will fall into the postion and do what needs to be done bc theres no way im doing a group project (i hate them to begin with ) and letting everyone else drag me down if im putting my name on something if better be perfect and like personally if dont really get Ti like they only attribute value to info it it agrees with their inner sense of logic and if it doesnt its filtered out so its like selective (makes me think of those ppl who ignore the truth bc it doesnt fit into their lifestyle and will bring up innacurate date or that 1 in a million scenario to back up what they think)

-and finally Fi. i dont really show my emotions or express them to ppl id rather deal with them by myself (maybe bc when ppl tell me their problems i dont really care like for some reason ppl tell me their secrets and idk how to give advice/comfort i mostly tune them out and after am just like im sorry *pat pat*) and i believe somethings wrong with u if morality isnt personal everyone should know their own sense of right and wrong. i dont get how Fe do not have a very clear view of their own feelings or beliefs outside the context of others and make emotional decisions based on how the group feels - bc to me it makes me think that if murder was made legal Fe would be ok bc society says so but Fi is like no thats wrong bc i believe its wrong. is Fe more prone to give into peer pressure? 


anyway yeah thats it im not quite sure what type i am bc idk what function is my primary, secondary etc..

if after reading this anyone has any ideas it would be eagerly listened to


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

CleverCait said:


> My function stack looks like Te > Ni = Ti > Ne > Fi = Si > Se > Fe. MBTI testing repeatedly says INTJ, but ENTJ and INTP are not far off.
> 
> I'm not a typical INTJ, but not many people are typical of their type. Just because official MBTI types have a set of functions doesn't mean you have to match them exactly, or else it would be way easier to separate people into types. Being an introverted intuitive thinker with good introverted sensing isn't an impossible thing.


i dont understand what ur greater than and equal to signs mean in ur stack. thanks  yeah im just researching the functions separately and trying to find my best fit


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

Pinina said:


> First of all, ^
> Second, how did you "come up" with this stack? A test, looked through the functions and "decided", or some other way?


why? does it matter? would u say its more accurate to take a test or to read up on the functions individually and decide which fits u best?


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> The functions themselves can coexist in any combination, it's just trying to narrow them down to 16 "acceptable" combinations (versus 40,320 - 16 = 40,304 "unacceptable" combinations) that makes complete nonsense.


yeah like i dont understand why i cant have 2 extraverted functions next to each other like why cant i be Ne as dom, Te and aux, Si as tertiary and Fi as inferior bc thats how i think i use them?


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Te is my highest scoring function (originally said "leading" but that's not the right word). All the others are listed in order of use/development/preference. Fe is last, and I really don't use it or know how to use it. Ni and Ti are equal in strength/use, as are Fi and Si. I took a cognitive functions test. Even if I hadn't, thinking is my strongest point. 

This test will give you a good idea about functions. It's not perfect (what test is?) but it confirmed that I identify with Te very much. I used that as a jumping off point.

ETA: Also, don't take any test results as the final word, if you do decide to take one. Again, I just used them as a jumping off point while I was figuring out what the functions were and how I related to them.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

dahliahl said:


> why? does it matter? would u say its more accurate to take a test or to read up on the functions individually and decide which fits u best?


I'd say you should not base your type or function stack on a test, but rather read up on the functions. That is a lot more accurate.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

dahliahl said:


> on closer research i think im actually Si (?), Ne, Te, Fi ???
> -im pretty sure in Ne A. bc i know im sure as fuck not Ni - no one's ever called me psychic and unless the teacher specifically asks us what the symbolism of something is i wont think deeper than just reading the words and enjoying the book and maybe imagining myself as a character later on in a daydream and B. bc i look for new opportunities and want to understand different ways a situation could unfold before i commit to 1 way and my brain always jumps from 1 idea to another so it may seem random to others but the ideas always connect to me
> 
> anyway yeah thats it im not quite sure what type i am bc idk what function is my primary, secondary etc..
> ...


Ni - Not psychic. That is a stereotype, especially as far as INFJs are concerned. Ne = lots of ideas all over the place, seeing patterns everywhere, and it's objective. Like a water balloon full of glitter bursting. Ni = Narrower focus, more in depth into one or a few ideas, figuring out how one event leads to another, etc. It could be considered more linear. It's not psychic by any means. Ever watched a mystery movie or TV show and figured out early on who the real criminal is? Yeah. I can't see the future. I can envision how things will likely play out given x, y, and z, and I'm almost always one step ahead when I'm problem solving in a group situation. Everyone uses both Ne and Ni to some extent, or that's what Jungian personality theory says anyway.

That said, the random jumping from one idea to another? Very Ne as I understand it. 



> is Fe more prone to give into peer pressure?


Can't really answer that one. Don't understand Fe well enough. Also, if your personal system of values said that murder was okay regardless of society's values, then that would also be Fi.

ETA: I am still working on understanding the theory of cognitive functions. I take them with a big grain of salt. My explanations aren't perfect and might not make sense, sorry.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

There is so much nonsense in this thread.



CleverCait said:


> Can't really answer that one. Don't understand Fe well enough. Also, if your personal system of values said that murder was okay regardless of society's values, then that would also be Fi.
> 
> ETA: I am still working on understanding the theory of cognitive functions. I take them with a big grain of salt. My explanations aren't perfect and might not make sense, sorry.


This might help you to understand Fe:
Psychological Types - Wikisocion


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

dahliahl said:


> i dont understand what ur greater than and equal to signs mean in ur stack.


 Basically, Te > Ni = Ti > Ne > Fi = Si > Se > Fe means that Te is stronger than Ni/Ti (which are both about the same), Ni/Ti are stronger than Ne...



> thanks  yeah im just researching the functions separately and trying to find my best fit


 I would recommend taking the tests anyway: data *and* descriptions are generally more useful than one or the other.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

CleverCait said:


> Te is my leading function. All the others are listed in order of use/development/preference. Fe is last, and I really don't use it or know how to use it. Ni and Ti are equal in strength/use, as are Fi and Si. I took a cognitive functions test. Even if I hadn't, thinking is my strongest point.
> 
> This test will give you a good idea about functions.[/URL] It's not perfect (what test is?) but it confirmed that I identify with Te very much. I used that as a jumping off point.
> 
> ETA: Also, don't take any test results as the final word, if you do decide to take one. Again, I just used them as a jumping off point while I was figuring out what the functions were and how I related to them.


ohh i see thanks so much i definitely take the test!!


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

Pinina said:


> I'd say you should not base your type or function stack on a test, but rather read up on the functions. That is a lot more accurate.


thanks so much i think id have to agree bc when i took the test i got the results from the beginning but after reading more on them i wasnt so sure they actually fit me


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

CleverCait said:


> Ni - Not psychic. That is a stereotype, especially as far as INFJs are concerned. Ne = lots of ideas all over the place, seeing patterns everywhere, and it's objective. Like a water balloon full of glitter bursting. Ni = Narrower focus, more in depth into one or a few ideas, figuring out how one event leads to another, etc. It could be considered more linear. It's not psychic by any means. Ever watched a mystery movie or TV show and figured out early on who the real criminal is? Yeah. I can't see the future. I can envision how things will likely play out given x, y, and z, and I'm almost always one step ahead when I'm problem solving in a group situation. Everyone uses both Ne and Ni to some extent, or that's what Jungian personality theory says anyway.
> 
> That said, the random jumping from one idea to another? Very Ne as I understand it.
> 
> ...


i always have some sort of assumption of who the bad guy is but its usually like what the show wants u to think like who they portray in a bad light or make hints about and my assumptions arent always correct (but i do love crime shows especially criminal minds i love watching/learning whats going on in the criminals brain and not just what he does vs like csi which is from a forensics point of view)

can u give me an ex of a situation where Ni and Ne would differ


yes well im hoping thats an unhealthy Fi lol

thank you )))


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> There is so much nonsense in this thread.
> 
> 
> This might help you to understand Fe:



nonsense? how so? 

thanks ill definitely look at it!


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> Basically, Te > Ni = Ti > Ne > Fi = Si > Se > Fe means that Te is stronger than Ni/Ti (which are both about the same), Ni/Ti are stronger than Ne...
> 
> I would recommend taking the tests anyway: data *and* descriptions are generally more useful than one or the other.


thanks but then how do u go from all that and see which type u r?
yeah ill definitely take another test also


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

dahliahl said:


> thanks but then how do u go from all that and see which type u r?


 You can't, cognitive function orders can't be "typed" as well as people think they can. Believe me, I've tried to come up with ways to type orders of functions, but none of them actually work very well.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

1yesman9 said:


> Depends.
> 
> First, why do you want to graduate?


why did i want to graduate hs? doesnt everyone wanna graduate hs?
i think i put a really big amount of pressure on myself to do well in school and get good grades (not even good actually more like perfect like im upset with a 95 bc it wasnt a 96 and a 96 bc it wasnt a 97 etc) bc my intelligence is like literally the only thing i have going for me and without having the immediate goal of just doing well and getting into a good college i literally dont know what else i have i dont know any other goals i would have like i convinced myself that if i do well in school everything else in my life would work out too...maybe i need a shrink not a thread lol


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

dahliahl said:


> why did i want to graduate hs? doesnt everyone wanna graduate hs?
> i think i put a really big amount of pressure on myself to do well in school and get good grades (not even good actually more like perfect like im upset with a 95 bc it wasnt a 96 and a 96 bc it wasnt a 97 etc) bc my intelligence is like literally the only thing i have going for me and without having the immediate goal of just doing well and getting into a good college i literally dont know what else i have i dont know any other goals i would have like i convinced myself that if i do well in school everything else in my life would work out too...maybe i need a shrink not a thread lol


Most people want to graduate high school, but it can be for different core reasons. If you look at the reason, then you can see what the cognitive process may be.

"If I do well in school, then everything else in my life will work out as well"

A primary motivation for graduating school may be "to be a productive member of society".

In that case, it could be based on a valuing of society and your role in society. In that case, it could hint at Fe - Ti since it's a feeling judgment orientated towards the object. Fe would be the conscious function.

It could be based on a valuing of society, but you may of come to that valuation through means of the subject. It might of started from "i like all humans want to self-preserve" then extended to "we should all do these things in order to self-preserve". In that case, it'd be a combination of Te - Fi. Phrased like that, Te would be the conscious function.

A motivation might be, "to secure your success and an enjoyable life". In that case, it'd be Te - Fi or Se - Ni, depending on a few other things.

You have to identify the motivation, then the motivation for that motivation until you end up at a function.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

1yesman9 said:


> Most people want to graduate high school, but it can be for different core reasons. If you look at the reason, then you can see what the cognitive process may be.
> 
> "If I do well in school, then everything else in my life will work out as well"
> 
> ...


i think the second reason is more me even when i read the first i was like but i want to do well for myself idgaf like i dont push myself to be the best for other ppl or even think about my grades in terms of society (maybe to compare myself to what other ppl got and i say myself and not my grades bc if somone gets higher i feel bad about myself even if its like a 99 vs 100 and i know it doesnt make sense but i do that) "to secure your success and an enjoyable life" i think is definitely more me i always say like i dont know what i want to do in the future i dont really have 1 set goal/idea for my life i just wanna be happy and comfortable


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

dahliahl said:


> i think the second reason is more me even when i read the first i was like but i want to do well for myself idgaf about society "to secure your success and an enjoyable life" is definitely more me i always say like i dont know what i want to do in the fute i dont really have 1 set goal/idea for my life i just wanna be happy and comfortable


Well with my understanding of this system, your response seems to strongly hint at Fi/Te + Si/Ne. ( ask for more opinions, i'm not perfect at this ) I'm more sure of Si/Ne than Fi/Te.

Which means that according to what I understand, your potential types would be ESTJ, ISTJ, ENFP, INFP. But of course, this is just based on this one question. 

Judging by your earlier response where you were thinking about wether you were te or ti judging by your highschool habits, I seem to be seeing a balancing combination of Ne and Te, which is leading me to believe that ESTJ/ENFP is more probable than ISTJ/INFP.

I suggest you do some research on Ne to see how much you associate with it.

Could you expand on what you mean by "happy and comfortable"? Like specific examples of what would make you "happy and comfortable" or what you consider your "happy and comfortable" state.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Antipode said:


> Any one outside of the 16 types.
> 
> MBTI's theory revolves around the idea that your first three functions are a threading of introverted and extroverted types. Introverts hold two introverted functions, while extroverts hold two extroverted functions. However, each one has the opposite for their Aux function. This is to create a balance--or at least that is what the theory is suggesting. It keeps our introverted and extroverted mind in check.
> 
> ...


FWIW, this is not MBTI's theory. MBTI follows Jung's words literally from these passages in particular:



Jung on the Introverted Thinking Type said:


> The relatively unconscious functions of feeling, intuition and sensation, which counterbalance introverted thinking, are inferior in quality and have a primitive, extraverted character. (1923, p. 489)





Jung on the Extraverted Type said:


> When the mechanism of extraversion predominates... the most highly differentiated function has a constantly extraverted application, while the inferior functions are found in the service of introversion. (1923, p. 426)


Loops are a community-based concept as far as I know. Definitely not from MBTI's theory. They have a completely different theory on the interplay of functions and stress.

Socionics is not based on MBTI theory. It is based on Jung's Psychological Types, which MBTI is also based on.

Both Jung and MBTI ascribe to a four function model. I'm not sure of the exact origin of the eight function model, but I'm going to go with John Beebe until someone corrects me.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

1yesman9 said:


> Well with my understanding of this system, your response seems to strongly hint at Fi/Te + Si/Ne. ( ask for more opinions, i'm not perfect at this ) I'm more sure of Si/Ne than Fi/Te.
> 
> Which means that according to what I understand, your potential types would be ESTJ, ISTJ, ENFP, INFP. But of course, this is just based on this one question.
> 
> ...


yeah sounds about right those r the functions i think i relate to most and yet while enfp makes sense in theory i think u commented on why i felt like maybe i wasnt enfp also i kinda did a run down on all 4 as to why i dont really think theyr me i always thought i was somehow an intp/infp mix but like intp doesnt match my functions 

"but like estj values hard work and im not gonna lie if i can get away with being lazy and still get the results i want i will definitely take 
the easier way and i dont really care if ppl lie cheat or steal (in small scenarios) like i lie i have cheated on a quiz or 2 when i was younger and ive stolen things from like siblings but i do like structure and only relax after my work is done (i used to go without eating dinner bc i came home and did hw first and studied before i ate) and i wouldnt eagerly fall into leadership position bc i hate attention? and i do like things organized but im not like into everything being super clean i kinda more like let my desk build up with random crap and them maybe every couple months go through everything and i have no problem sitting around and doing nothing bc then my daydream just picks up from where it left off but i do like when things make sense (i rem learning in a religious class about how arguments/disagreements r all correct and part of the greater truth that Gd intended and im just like no thats so illogical 2 things that r complete opposites cant both be right and then if u say all opinions r truth then nothing is truth..) and i do hate lateness like i leave my house a half hour early for something 5 min away 

but when i look up infp its like (from bestfittype.com) "Groups can be hard. I can put myself in the group process so rapidly and so completely, and it's important not to get sucked in." but i dont i hate groups and prefer to it on my own ie correctly and definitely dont get sucked in and "My thoughts need to be connected with some person or value. On reflection, don't all thoughts have to be connected to something?" and im like wtf and "I'm concerned about how others feel when they are around me." i honestly dont care about how they feel (though i sometimes assume ppl r staring at me and judging me but i think thats self-consciousness and paranoia..) 

as for enfp "Being able to understand people in depth gives me a feeling I have been friends with them forever, and when I act too much that way, they may not be able to handle it. But I feel sad when I see potential in someone and they are either denying it or not able to access it in some way." idgaf about understanding others honestly and if theyr not using their potential thats on them and "I have to be directly in contact with people and know that somehow I am influencing what happens for them in a positive way. That is a kind of driving force in my life, actualizing potential, giving encouragement, letting people know what I think they can do. I have been told I have this uncanny ability to absolutely zero in on and intuit what people need. I sometimes recognize something about them that they have not said to anybody else. And they say, "How did you know?"" this is definitely not me 

so maybe istj but "A sense of right and wrong is extremely important, and I will not just stand by and watch people doing things wrong." again i dont preoccupy myself with other ppl and my sense of right/wrong really isnt my number 1 like i think id more likely do whatever it takes to move up even if its not %100 kosher but at the same time i dont really have a huge ambition drive and "Being a friend means caring enough about an individual to call them to see how they are doing.." but i suck at keeping in touch like during the summer im a hermit bc i just dont text anyone (unless they text me first but i dont really care about keeping the convo going)

while intp "I enjoy working with those who think like I do but verbalize better. We can end up leaping forward rapidly and building off of ideas, asking questions with an answer in mind but wanting to verify things and learn more. If I am knowledgeable in that area, I always have something to add, to help better understand the idea and add something new." i feel like thats more me and "I respect people who are genuine, honest, and open and doing what they are good at and what they enjoy and are up front about what is important to them" like i dont deal with fake i dont have the patience to pretend or to try to infer what u want just tell me what u mean - but im Te/Fi not Ti/Fe?"

i will definitely look up Ne more though my score would indicate i dont have such a strong Ne no? 
Te 60%, Ti 45%, Ne 35%, Ni 30%, Se 30%, Si 60%, Fe 35%, Fi 50% 

but i dont really get how the functions work tog and what that means/if it changes anything 

i guess id be happy and comfortable in the future with financial stability, a loving family who i can be my true self around (and id be particularly happy if my husband was my fav fictional character come to life XP) , a fulfilling job though i have no clue what i wanna be bc i feel like if i go into art im letting down my brain and if i go into science like sociology/criminology or law id be letting down my artistic self... i guess its a lot of things that i dont really have rn and also id be happy with like 50 dogs and like not in the city i live in nyc and i hate it i dont like how everyones on top of each other the crowds the smell like id love to live somewhere that actually has nature around me a place that actually has some sense of community bc i grew up not knowing my neighbors and going to school and hr away so i never had friends to hang out with without having to make an elaborate plan so i guess that would also make me happy knowing my kids have better than i did but idk is this too generic like doesnt everyone mostly want the same things?

(sorry its so long i write way too much)


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

1yesman9 said:


> Well with my understanding of this system, your response seems to strongly hint at Fi/Te + Si/Ne. ( ask for more opinions, i'm not perfect at this ) I'm more sure of Si/Ne than Fi/Te.
> 
> Which means that according to what I understand, your potential types would be ESTJ, ISTJ, ENFP, INFP. But of course, this is just based on this one question.
> 
> ...


it can be possible that i am an estj or enfp bc wen i was younger i wasnt shy at all was quite popular actually loved being the center of attention and no problem speaking in front of ppl or being in a play and then i grew up and it all kinda changed but i think it mightve been my insecurities that caused me to be more shy and more wallflowery like i was friends with everyone in hs and if my group wasnt at lunch id have no problem sitting with other girls though id feel a bit uncomfortable bc theyr discussing sth i dont know which would lead me to be quiet. and like this yr i only knew 3/120 girls going and for the first few days or so i had no problem or feeling of discomfort introducing myself and if the convo naturally flowed those were the ppl i stayed in touch with and the others it was kinda just a smile when we pass each other in the halls or a wave and a hey if we saw each other in the street.
so id guess it would be if everyone is in the same situation as me i have no problem putting myself out there but if i were to think im at a disadvantage somehow then id close up (like if i dont think im gonna do sth well id probably just not do it)

does an extrovert have to get their charge from being around ppl necessarily or could it just be the outside world like nature or something like sitting at the top of a mountain and just admiring the beauty and watching the birds fly and the sunset but id do that in solitude and probably start a little daydream?

and is spontaneity a big thing for enfp bc thats not me at all like i look up/research/try to make decisions before the event for like everything im not the type to just feel like doing sth so i do it im the type who feels like doing sth so imagines doing it in my head and smiles at that (maybe sometimes a little wistfully wishing i can do that thing) but moves on with my regular day 


edit: i found this on tumblr "The ENFP’s inferior function is Si, introverted sensing. Generally, they are bad at remembering small details or memories, preferring to think about the present or future. They tend to think about the overall vision or sense they get from ideas, instead of actual facts, numbers, memorization, etc. Deep down, they may strive for a more traditional, organized life, although their personality suggests the opposite (and their true personality and values do not align with this either). When they indulge their Si, they may become quiet, hesitant about sharing their ideas with others, obsessive over details, and extremely concerned with their body."
(http://infj-mbti.tumblr.com/post/114419958693/yes-can-you-please-do-all-the-functions-also-i)

the first part might be me bc like i memorize for tests no problem but then the next day i wont rem unless it made a big impact on me/was singled out
and in general i see things but dont register it so i never really rem unless it stands out
and with hearing im never usually paying attention tbh so like someones talking to me and i hear what theyr saying but bc i wasnt really listening ill be like what but then my brain processes what they said and id cut them off mid repetition with my answer
and my ability to visualize an image in my head is shit which is why art is hard for me bc i know the idea i want but cant see how i want to draw it if that makes sense 
idk about the middle part bc i feel like i live a pretty avg life i dont think id wish it to be more traditional..
but the last part oh the last part is me to a T - maybe im an enfp who like permanently indulges unhealthily in Si bc the last part seems spot on with my everyday self


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

dahliahl said:


> yeah sounds about right those r the functions i think i relate to most and yet while enfp makes sense in theory i think u commented on why i felt like maybe i wasnt enfp also i kinda did a run down on all 4 as to why i dont really think theyr me i always thought i was somehow an intp/infp mix but like intp doesnt match my functions
> 
> "but like estj values hard work and im not gonna lie if i can get away with being lazy and still get the results i want i will definitely take
> the easier way and i dont really care if ppl lie cheat or steal (in small scenarios) like i lie i have cheated on a quiz or 2 when i was younger and ive stolen things from like siblings but i do like structure and only relax after my work is done (i used to go without eating dinner bc i came home and did hw first and studied before i ate) and i wouldnt eagerly fall into leadership position bc i hate attention? and i do like things organized but im not like into everything being super clean i kinda more like let my desk build up with random crap and them maybe every couple months go through everything and i have no problem sitting around and doing nothing bc then my daydream just picks up from where it left off but i do like when things make sense (i rem learning in a religious class about how arguments/disagreements r all correct and part of the greater truth that Gd intended and im just like no thats so illogical 2 things that r complete opposites cant both be right and then if u say all opinions r truth then nothing is truth..) and i do hate lateness like i leave my house a half hour early for something 5 min away
> ...


Ok, so from this I think you're Si is strong and that you're most probably an ESTJ.

1.Te values taking whatever external actions are necessary to complete the Fi goal. It's not that Te values "hard work" in itself, Te values having their effort and thinking put towards a goal with tangible benefits. If the result is the same, ESTJs won't do unnecessary work, just to do unnecessary work. Wether you agree with cheating or stealing isn't directly related to type. Each types through different functions may develop the idea that they shouldn't cheat/steal, or not. The way you felt it necessary to prolong things like eating in order to secure grades and homework ( your primary means of accomplishing tangible goals ) hints that Te is your dominant function. Organization is also one of those things that doesn't directly connect to types. Si users will only be organized if they have an idea/image in their head that their surroundings ought to be organized. But most functions can be organized for different reasons.

2/3. Judging by your reaction to ENFP/INFP, your Fi definitely isn't taking your dominant role or acting as a mediator in your auxiliary role. It acts as if it's in the inferior position. To me, this confirms that you're an ESTJ/ISTJ.

4. This ISTJ description is just bad. People tend to tunnel on Si being partially related to tradition, but it's more complex than that. The statement "A sense of right and wrong is extremely important, and I will not just stand by and watch people doing things wrong." is probably a reference to the idea that STJs like to uphold tradition, which isn't entirely true. The means by which an ISTJ would have a "sense of right and wrong" is through their Fi, and that's no stronger than the INTJ's. "I'd like to do whatever it takes to move up even if it's not 100%kosher" is quite core to a Te-dom mindset. "Taking whatever external actions are necessary to accomplish the external goal". 

Not having a huge drive or ambition is typical of Si/Ne as opposed to Se/Ni, even if you're a Te dom. Si, unlike Se isn't orientated around the object, so it's not concerned with exploring the object with sensing, or procuring a reaction from the external world. It's more concerned with it's security and personal sensory comfortability. Ne, as opposed to Ni is going to perceive many fluid methods of innovating and impacting the external world and not have 1 direct goal/interpretation, while Ni is going to perceive a fluid directive for the internal world, which may lead to physically impacting it with Se. You won't relate to the key points of Ne, since it's your 3rd/4th function. Basically if you're Si - Ne then you'll be concerned with your subject's ( introverted ) physical ( sensory ) comfortability and success, and you future perceptions of goals ( intuition ) will lack absolute directive in order to be expansive ( extraverted ). So this displays to me that you're an Si/Ne user, with Si on the higher end and Ne on the lower end.

"Being a friend means caring enough about an individual to call them to see how they are doing.." Really bad description again, almost any function can agree with this for different reasons and it's not particularly type related, but it's probably even less likely that an ISTJ even agrees with it than some of the other types.

5."like i dont deal with fake" could be any function and "i dont have the patience to pretend or to try to infer what u want just tell me what u mean" is evidence that you're an s type.

Again, that score is quite meaningless and untrustworthy given how ineffective it is to look for specific behaviors and associate them with functions. The only good thing about the tool is that it provides behaviors that are more likely to be undergone by certain functions, then relates it to those functions. But this system always leaves an imperfect and confusing result. But at least it got Te and Si being the highest correct.

"i guess id be happy and comfortable in the future with financial stability" - Si most likely, "a loving family who i can be my true self around" - Fi most likely ( Remember, having F like responses to your "wants" is normal, even if it's an inferior f function, because f functions always deal with wants while t functions usually don't ).

Your wants for the future and your family are all based in your subjective experience, and what you think the external world ought to be based on that subjective experience. ( very Si )

So yeah i'm quite set on you being an ISTJ/ESTJ. The only question is wether you're a Te-dom ( ESTJ ) or an Si-dom ( ISTJ ).

You should read the Si/Te descriptions here http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html. ( Scroll down a bit )


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Simpson17866 said:


> The functions themselves can coexist in any combination, it's just trying to narrow them down to 16 "acceptable" combinations (versus 40,320 - 16 = 40,304 "unacceptable" combinations) that makes complete nonsense.


INFINITE DIVERSITY in INFINITE COMBINATIONS!


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

dahliahl said:


> it can be possible that i am an estj or enfp bc wen i was younger i wasnt shy at all was quite popular actually loved being the center of attention and no problem speaking in front of ppl or being in a play and then i grew up and it all kinda changed but i think it mightve been my insecurities that caused me to be more shy and more wallflowery like i was friends with everyone in hs and if my group wasnt at lunch id have no problem sitting with other girls though id feel a bit uncomfortable bc theyr discussing sth i dont know which would lead me to be quiet. and like this yr i only knew 3/120 girls going and for the first few days or so i had no problem or feeling of discomfort introducing myself and if the convo naturally flowed those were the ppl i stayed in touch with and the others it was kinda just a smile when we pass each other in the halls or a wave and a hey if we saw each other in the street.
> so id guess it would be if everyone is in the same situation as me i have no problem putting myself out there but if i were to think im at a disadvantage somehow then id close up (like if i dont think im gonna do sth well id probably just not do it)
> 
> does an extrovert have to get their charge from being around ppl necessarily or could it just be the outside world like nature or something like sitting at the top of a mountain and just admiring the beauty and watching the birds fly and the sunset but id do that in solitude and probably start a little daydream?
> ...


Both introverts and extraverts interact with the external world, it's just that an extravert's first function is about interacting with the external world, so his dominant process is "objective" while the introvert's dominant process is "subjective". It's only loosely related to talking to people, since extraverts will be more innately comfortable with the object than introverts. But all of this can change due to any external experiences. The definitions of introvert/extravert are quite different in jungian typology terms than in modern day psychology terms. In jungian typology, what defines an introvert/extravert is not wether or not he communicates.

I'm an introvert because my dominant process is thinking and it's orientated towards the subject. I still interact with the external world through my second function Ne. With this, I search for the connections between difference external things, explore different creative activities with external use, and show them to people in order to validate them/test them in the real world. I'm charged both from my internal world and my external world, but in different ways. I'm a Ti dom because it's my differentiated function, in that I can do actions purely for the cause of this function and think of all other reasons as moot or irrelevant. 

For example, my ENTP friend may start a project purely for the sake of Ne, and not care about figuring out a logical principle(ti), affecting the external world through feeling(fe), or accommodating a subjective physical impression(si). He could sacrifice those things for the Ne. I might attempt to figure something out purely for the sake of Ti, not care about it's real world enhancing implications(ne), accommodating for my subjective physical impressions(si) or affecting the external world through feeling(fe).

"the last part oh the last part is me to a T - maybe im an enfp who like permanently indulges unhealthily in Si bc the last part seems spot on with my everyday self" - That's probably because you do actually use Si as your first or second function.

"the first part might be me bc like i memorize for tests no problem but then the next day i wont rem unless it made a big impact on me/was singled out
and in general i see things but dont register it so i never really rem unless it stands out
and with hearing im never usually paying attention tbh so like someones talking to me and i hear what theyr saying but bc i wasnt really listening ill be like what but then my brain processes what they said and id cut them off mid repetition with my answer"

Everything you say here points strongly to introverted perception ( Si or Ni ). Wether it's Si or Ni would be dependent on what "stands out" to you, and why.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ixim said:


> INFINITE DIVERSITY in INFINITE COMBINATIONS!


Unless we have an infinite amount of neurons, no.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

1yesman9 said:


> Ok, so from this I think you're Si is strong and that you're most probably an ESTJ.
> 
> 1.Te values taking whatever external actions are necessary to complete the Fi goal. It's not that Te values "hard work" in itself, Te values having their effort and thinking put towards a goal with tangible benefits. If the result is the same, ESTJs won't do unnecessary work, just to do unnecessary work. Wether you agree with cheating or stealing isn't directly related to type. Each types through different functions may develop the idea that they shouldn't cheat/steal, or not. The way you felt it necessary to prolong things like eating in order to secure grades and homework ( your primary means of accomplishing tangible goals ) hints that Te is your dominant function. Organization is also one of those things that doesn't directly connect to types. Si users will only be organized if they have an idea/image in their head that their surroundings ought to be organized. But most functions can be organized for different reasons.
> 
> ...


wow this all makes so much sense when u explain it thank u so much!!! i will read that thread rn!!!


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

1yesman9 said:


> Both introverts and extraverts interact with the external world, it's just that an extravert's first function is about interacting with the external world, so his dominant process is "objective" while the introvert's dominant process is "subjective". It's only loosely related to talking to people, since extraverts will be more innately comfortable with the object than introverts. But all of this can change due to any external experiences. The definitions of introvert/extravert are quite different in jungian typology terms than in modern day psychology terms. In jungian typology, what defines an introvert/extravert is not wether or not he communicates.
> 
> I'm an introvert because my dominant process is thinking and it's orientated towards the subject. I still interact with the external world through my second function Ne. With this, I search for the connections between difference external things, explore different creative activities with external use, and show them to people in order to validate them/test them in the real world. I'm charged both from my internal world and my external world, but in different ways. I'm a Ti dom because it's my differentiated function, in that I can do actions purely for the cause of this function and think of all other reasons as moot or irrelevant.
> 
> ...


so i think realized last night probably why i tend to not remember details i think it has to do with my si being next to te (idk which would go first though). bc like lets say for tests my goal is to do the best i can/get perfect grades so after every test i dump out those details so i can prepare for the next one and while the concepts remain in my head the specifics r mostly lost (though if i we to reread my notes id recognize it all and be like oh yeah we did learn this) and for the general day to day remembering what my sister wore yesterday or a person in my community's name doesnt help me get a good grade so even though i see it and could point it out at the time after my brain automatically like forgets it bc its of no use to me
for when i got my permit i googled the eye test online and memorized line 7 bc thats what the lady kept asking them to read (so like i clearly ddnt care about the morality of the situation) and i had like a little chant that i repeated over and over and later that day i was still able to recite it with some thought but the next day i drew completely blank bc the point for my memorization passed and i ddnt need it to help me anymore
or this past yr i had a notebook for 5 subjects that i used everyday and while i know what subjects r in the notebook when i thought to the color i first drew up blank and then i was like yellow-oh no orange and thats after a only month of not using it
or like my parents will talk about someone in our community and id be like who bc though i recognize the last name i have no idea who it belongs to even though ive seen the person all the time and my mom would even try to describe how the person looks or what they were wearing that day and id still have no clue even though i was in the same situation as my mom and saw the person also but like i ddnt register her bc shes not important to me
or i remember having pneumonia when i was in 3rd grade and remember that i went to the dr 3 times before he figured it out so i had it for like 1,2 weeks before it was treated and i rem that vs every other time i got sick bc it made more of an impact on me but i have no idea when in 3rd grade it was winter, summer etc or if the medicine was a pill or liquid i just know it tasted gross
or like when i broke my hand i know i was in gym and i took a history test right after but idk what the test was on or what i was wearing, how the dr looked, even what my first color was before he switched it for the white waterproof cast bc why should i rem the details? it makes a good story without them and knowing them doesnt help me in anything so i dont


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

dahliahl said:


> after yes but first ur initial reaction was the test was faulty and then u said my assumptions were wrong which again i said right in the beginning of that reply i know those results r wrong bc im Te not Ti, Ne not Ni, Fi not Fe, and Si
> 
> but if ur curious the exact results from that first test was Te 60%, Ti 95%, Ne 30%, Ni 65%, Se 55%, Si 70%, Fe 30%, Fi 70% but i think i must've been half delirious when i did this or sth bc it really doesnt make sense? vs my newer test gave me:
> Te 60%, Ti 45%, Ne 35%, Ni 30%, Se 30%, Si 60%, Fe 35%, Fi 50% --
> ...


Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory

Try that one. This will give you just 1 answer.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

Peter said:


> Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory
> 
> Try that one. This will give you just 1 answer.


thanks! will do


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

dahliahl said:


> What does it mean if I'm these functions? Is this why I feel like I'm not any of the mbti types bc apparently I don't fit into any unless I compromise? Is it impossible for those functions to coexist?


That you are an introverting type, which is how it should be. 

People mistakenly believe the development of functions is a natural process when it is not. Many people go their whole life without developing a particular function that Jung refers to as having "absolute sovereignty". 

That is why he warned against allowing the collective unconscious to dictate who you are. Most people are so influenced by their environment that they never develop individuation, thus never become a single type under Jung's theory.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

Functianalyst said:


> That you are an introverting type, which is how it should be.
> 
> People mistakenly believe the development of functions is a natural process when it is not. Many people go their whole life without developing a particular function that Jung refers to as having "absolute sovereignty".
> 
> That is why he warned against allowing the collective unconscious to dictate who you are. Most people are so influenced by their environment that they never develop individuation, thus never become a single type under Jung's theory.


thank you


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

dahliahl said:


> thank you


No problem. Remember the only guarantee to our personality is a general attitude of E/I. Functions are later developed through habitual use. That is why MBTI refers to them as preferences.


----------



## dahliahl (Jul 12, 2015)

Functianalyst said:


> No problem. Remember the only guarantee to our personality is a general attitude of E/I. Functions are later developed through habitual use. That is why MBTI refers to them as preferences.


so ud say throughout someones life theyd change types? bc ppl can learn and pick up habits from their environment/situation and internalize them thus changing themselves?

(also idk if u read more of the thread than my original post but i dont think im ni si ti fe anymore after researching the functions i think im ne te si fi)


----------

